# Thin Brisket



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello this is my first brisket smoke, and of course someone wants me to smoke it for them not myself.  I can sucessfully do the basics, pulled pork, chicken, turkey and some of the more touchy like jerky and snack snicks, that is how I got volunteered to do this brisket.  Well my issue is the point and flat are seperate and the flat is wicked thin. maybe an inch thick.  I thought of tying it like a roast so as to preserve moisture in the flat.  PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mfreel (Feb 10, 2016)

I wouldn't change your technique, but you'll want to keep a close eye on it.  There's going to be some guess work.  I wouldn't put the point back on top of the flat now that it's removed.  Stick to your basics.  IMHO, 225 is my preferred temp.  Just keep tabs on it.  You're still looking at an IT of 200.  Time will depend.  How big is it?


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 10, 2016)

It is only about 6 lbs total. the flat will completely surround the point if tied.  It was a personal cow that someone butchered


----------



## mfreel (Feb 10, 2016)

Improv.  I've never heard of a wrapped up brisket, but I don't know why it wouldn't work.  There's folks with more experience than me.  I hope they chime in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

I have done exactly that. Roll the flat up & tie it with butcher twine. If you can roll it with the grain running side to side, then when it's done you can slice it right off the end still rolled up. Let us know what you decide.

Al


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 10, 2016)

I decided to roll it. I was worried that it is too thin and would dry out.  It has been 5.5 hours now and is holding at 160 deg, the outside is a golden color, will it darken?  I think I have both grains running in the same direction.  It rolled up wicked nice. Only time will tell


----------



## mfreel (Feb 10, 2016)

Darkening depends on temp, time and rub.  It will darken up.  Don't get in a rush.  What temp are you running at...and...do you have a reliable probe to make sure it's at the right temp?  What rub did you use?


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 10, 2016)

Cooking at 260 for biggest time temp creeping up a little now at about 270. Iternal us at 180. Trying not to foil until 190 and rest. Rub was just basic spot and using maverick 733 and a Taylor both running same


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like it's going really good!

Al


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 10, 2016)

Well turned out pretty good. Imho. Not as juicy as I would have liked but not bad for having no fat cap. I rolled and tied and was able to cut from the end. Give to buddies tomorrow for criticism.  Foiled at 185 pulled from smoker at 197 let rest for 2 hours. Thank you for your advise and have a good evening.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

MEBeanfarmer said:


> Well turned out pretty good. Imho. Not as juicy as I would have liked but not bad for having no fat cap. I rolled and tied and was able to cut from the end. Give to buddies tomorrow for criticism. Foiled at 185 pulled from smoker at 197 let rest for 2 hours. Thank you for your advise and have a good evening.


Did you smoke it in a pan or right on the grate?

I smoke mine in a pan sitting in their own juices, I think they come out much more juicy that way.

Al


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 11, 2016)

smoked it on the grates. It was really trimmed hardly any fat on it at all.  It was moist when cut but not overly juicy.  Definitely edible though, but much room for improvement.  Venison snack sticks and hot dogs next.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

MEBeanfarmer said:


> smoked it on the grates. It was really trimmed hardly any fat on it at all.  It was moist when cut but not overly juicy.  Definitely edible though, but much room for improvement.  Venison snack sticks and hot dogs next.


A thin, really trimmed flat may be the hardest piece of meat you could pick to smoke. If it was as good as you say, imagine what you could do with a good brisket!!

Just got done with a batch of hot dogs myself!

Al


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 11, 2016)

There was absolutely no fat cap at all and just a little bit in the point when i cut it I may have found about an inch and a half section that had any fat.  My buddies will test today to get the actual verdict.  I have never tried hot dogs, I have done snack sticks and kielbasa with good success.  We are trying to find a couple of good recipes so that when my buddy butchers deer for people in the fall he has another product that he can offer.


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Feb 11, 2016)

Well the verdict is in my buddies thought it was good, smoke, seasoning, texture and moisture. Still have room for improvement though in my book.


----------



## delbbq (Feb 18, 2016)

Just moved and the "New" grocery store is selling "Brisket Roasts" for about $3.00 a pound.

Not a regular cut for this store and I have the first one in the Slow Cooker for enchiladas this weekend.

After seeing these posts I'm going to buy a couple more..!!

Can't wait to get things sorted out so I can do a smoke..C'mon Spring..!!


----------

